# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Số tổng đài các hãng taxi chạy hà nội/taxi nội bài service

## taxinoibaigroup

*SỐ TỔNG ĐÀI CÁC HÃNG TAXI CHẠY HÀ NỘI/TAXI NỘI BÀI SERVICE*

*Hiện nay đang có hơn 100 hãng taxi đang hoạt động phục vụ nhu cầu đi lại tại thủ đô Hà Nội. Giá cả của các hãng taxi khá hợp lý và không chênh nhau nhiều, chất lượng phục vụ của tổng đài và tài xế ngày càng được cải thiện.*



Những hãng taxi hiện nay cạnh tranh rất khốc liệt cả về giá cả và chất lượng phục vụ hành khách, hầu hết đều sử dụng những loại xe: 4 chỗ,% chỗ,7 chỗ và có hãng cũng sử dụng xe 16 chỗ… đời mới với đầy đủ thiết bị như điều hòa nhiệt độ, đồng hồ tính cước chuẩn,thiết bị GPS… Nói chung là trang thiết bị rất bài bản và chuyên nghiệp hơn so với thời gian hoạt động trước đây trước.Vậy nên bạn có thể an tâm về vấn đề không bị trặt chém và có thể lấy lại đồ khi bỏ quên trên xe…
Số Điện Thoại Hà Nội đi Sân Bay,Taxi Đón Nội Bài,Hà Nội đi Các Tỉnh: 0942668885.
Taxi Sân Bay,Taxi Viet Thanh,Taxi Noi Bai Service,Taxi Airport,Taxi Thành Công,Taxi Ba Sao,Taxi Mai Linh,Taxi Group,Taxi Ha Noi,Taxi Đại Nam,Taxi Venus,Đón Sân Bay,Đi Hà Nội,đi Các Tỉnh Giá Tốt…0942668885.
Qua bài viết này,mong là các bạn có thể tham khảo cho mình mợt số hãng.note lại khi có nhu cầu.Taxi Nội Bài Service Airport sẽ giới thiệu Số Điện Thoại Tổng đài của các hãng Taxi phổ biến nhất tại Hà Nội giúp bạn lựa chọn hãng xe uy tín chất lượng.
*Số điện thoại các hãng xe taxi, Taxi Noi Bai Service,Taxi gia đình tại Hà Nội :*

STT
Tên hãng taxi tại Hà Nội
Số tổng đài liên hệ

1
Taxi Group
0438535353

2
Taxi CP Hà Nôi
0438262626

3
Taxi Airport
0438733333

4
Taxi Vic
0438434343 – 0438230230

5
Taxi Service Airport
02466873000

6
Taxi Mai Linh
0438333333 (>5 chỗ) – 0438616161 (4 chỗ) – 02485884688 (đi Nội Bài)

7
Taxi Dầu khí
0437282828

8
Taxi Long Biên
0438736736

9
Taxi Airport
 02485884688

10
Taxi Phù Đổng
0432666666 – 0462666666

11
Taxi Thành Công
0432575757

12
Taxi Sài Gòn
0438212121

13
Taxi Mỹ Đình
0438333888



Số điện thoại xe taxi tải, taxi xe máy tại Hà Nội :


STT
Tên hãng taxi tải tại Hà Nội
Số tổng đài liên hệ

1
Taxi tải An Thịnh
0437530000

2
Taxi tải Giải Phóng
0436367332

3
Taxi tải Hồng Phương
0439711711

4
Taxi tải Kiến Vàng
0422422422

5
Taxi tải Nội Bài
0438865615

6
Taxi tải Thành Hưng
0438733733

7
Taxi tải Thiên Huy
0438289474

8
Taxi xe máy
0435626262




*Taxi Nội Bài Service Airport :* 

Điện thoại : (024) 66873000 / (024) 66873368.
Hotline : 0942668885.
Email : taxinoibaiairport@gmail.com
http://taxinoibaiservice.com.vn/

----------

